# Pretty Bird



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Went out for pheasant had no luck so hit the chukar hills and shot a quail.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That is a sweet pic!!!


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Great picture!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, that's gorgeous!


----------



## tigerpincer (Dec 5, 2009)

They are beautiful birds arent they.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------

